# Ghost von USB booten



## DeMuX (5. Januar 2005)

Hi,

ich hab eine IBM T42p Notebook und kein Floppylaufwerk.
Nun will ich GhostCast einsetzen.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, von einem USB-Stick Ghost für Ghostcast zu booten?

Thx in advance


----------



## Male (7. Januar 2005)

Also vom USB Stick weiss ich nicht genau, jedoch von einer USB Wechselplatte funktioniert es. Du musst halt im BIOS den Bootvorgang ändern. Sprich das Dein Notebook vom USB Port bootet. Aber vielleicht geht es auch mit USB Stick. Musst mal ausprobieren .

Wenn nicht. Ich glaube untewr Ghost kann man eine Boot CD für Ghost herstellen.


----------



## Sinac (7. Januar 2005)

Kommt auf dein BIOS an


----------



## DeMuX (11. Januar 2005)

hi, also mein bios kann alles booten.
auch vom usbstick. der wird zumindest erkannt und es wird drauf zugegriffen.

brauch aber noch ein image für den stick.
von cd booten bringt nichts, da einige subnotebooks kein einziges laufwerk haben


----------



## KlaDi (14. September 2007)

Hallo,

gibt es irgendwo ein Tutorial, wie man ein solches Image für den USB-Stick erstellt?

Wir wollen nämlich nicht mehr von den 2 Disketten booten, sondern von einem USB-Stick, da sollte doch eigentlich möglich sein, mal abgesehen vom BIOS.

gruß klaus.


----------



## DeMuX (14. September 2007)

Hi, 

Also mitlerweile hab ich rausgefunden, dass der USB-Stick natürlich auch bootable sein muss. War meiner halt einfach nicht 

Ich hab leider keinen Link mehr für ein Tutorial. Ich weiß aber noch, dass ich damals auf der symantec Seite fündig geworden bin. Dort hatte ich in Bezug auf Ghost gesucht.

Was euch evtl auch helfen kann ist das hier: http://www.netbootdisk.com/
Die dort vorgeschlagenen Methoden konnte ich erfolgreich für das Imagen europaweit einsetzen lassen. War fehlerfrei und "Idotensicher"...

Vielleicht hilft des ja was...


----------

